# shaft alighment tool



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

it works great and i dont build any arrows without it.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

ttt....anybody


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Works great. I use this thing religiously to square off shafts,and inserts. Don'T pay $40 do an amazon or google search you will find it cheaper. Buy it!!!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Same here. All my shafts get 1/4 inch cut off the back and then squared with the ASD, then I cut to length from the front and square the front. To me, it's worth the 40 bucks


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Anyone else....?


Thanks you guys sounds like this thing will be worth picking up.


Anyone else....?


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

*g5 ASD*

I have one but I don't know if I would purchase it again. The ends for squaring up your carbon shafts wear down quickly. Once I got my saw set up properly I found that I do not use it anymore and all my arrows with broadheads spin every bit as good as they did when using the ASD.


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

got mine off ebay for $25 bucks and free shipping. worked great on truing up some shafts that were giving me fits trying to get them and the broadheads tuned correctly. the other shafts and the bh's were good, but a few were just not wanting to tune. squaring the inserts were what it took! 

look around and wait until you get a good deal.!


----------



## buckfevered (Aug 19, 2006)

Worth the money for me. I used it on several shafts that were already built when I got the tool. Didn't realize how much it helped until I used it. Now, like others, I use it after I cut my shafts adn again just to true up the inserts.


----------

